
Show HN: StartOpz – Software for small business financial and H.R. operations - wj
https://www.startopz.com/
======
wj
I've been working full-time on a startup for the past four months but had this
side project pretty much finished for the past year. I decided to finally
release it as it might help some small businesses be a bit more efficient with
their invoices, expense reports, time-off tracking, etc. Also any additional
runway it gives me for my main project can only help.

Please let me know any comments you have (both positive and negative). Thanks!

